

MAC Defender Fake Antivirus Program Targets Mac Users - cubicle67
http://blog.intego.com/2011/05/02/intego-security-memo-macdefender-fake-antivirus/

======
cubicle67
Looks like the first serious piece of Malware for the Mac, and it's already
caught out a number of people

<https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3029144>

<https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3029310>

